# Purchase Peptides 4th of july Discount!



## TwisT (Jul 3, 2012)

*In celebration of our re-grand opening and the new web site from July 3rd-7th purchasepeptides.com is offering 20% off out at check use promo code 4inchtwist to receive and additional 20% off our already SUPER LOW PRICES.




IGF1-LR3 $65.99
PLus 20% OFF


IGF1-DES  $39.99
PLUS 20% OFF


CJC1295 $15.99 
Plus 20% OFF


GHRP-2 $14.99
PLUS 20% OFF


Ipamorelin $9.99  (USA)
PLUS 20 % OFF


GHRP-6 $14.99P
PLUS 20 % OFF


Clenbuterol $24.99
Plus 20% OFF


T3 $22.99
PlUS 20% OFF


GW-501516 $90
PLUS 20% OFF


Use 4inchtwist at check out for an additional 20 % savings


Mass Production LLC is your safe, convenient and private online source for research peptides. Quality products and exceptional service are very important to us, and we work hard to bring value to our customers. We source our products from the most reputable companies in the world, and our prices are some of the lowest online.


Ordering online is simple and convenient. You enjoy complete privacy, and can order any time 24x7. Our shopping cart is completely secured using the latest SSL technology, and we protect your information with the highest standards in privacy assurance.




Mass Production Llc
2878 Donnelly Dr 208
Lantana, FL 33462


Add us to your address book
Copyright (C) 2012 Mass Production Llc All rights reserved.​*


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jul 5, 2012)

*How many days left? 

*


TwisT said:


> *In celebration of our re-grand opening and the new web site from July 3rd-7th purchasepeptides.com is offering 20% off out at check use promo code 4inchtwist to receive and additional 20% off our already SUPER LOW PRICES.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crackrbaby (Jul 5, 2012)

2 days - Get some


----------

